

Researchers identify command servers behind Google attack - sdfx
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/01/researchers-identify-command-servers-behind-google-attack.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
shrikant
Where is this report they talk of? Is it not released to the public [yet]?

